# Best Modafinil Dosage for The Gym



## Derek Wilson (Dec 23, 2018)

The best dosage for Modafinil at the gym will depend entirely on your tolerance, which is why it?s recommended that you assess this before you go to the gym. As the peak plasma onset will take some time however, it is a good idea to take it 1-2 hours before the gym.


Personally, I take 200mg Modafinil upon waking, then do my morning routine. After this, I head to the gym, meaning that the Modafinil is just starting to hit me as I arrive at the gym.


Assuming a workout of 90 minutes or so, you will be peaking on the Modafinil by the time you leave the gym. This makes it perfect to start off your day by taking Modafinil, then to have a great workout, and then to get home and continue focusing on work once you?re finished.


Here is an example timeline of how to use Modafinil on your ?gym days?:
8AM: Wake up, take 200mg Modafinil
8AM-9AM: Do morning routine, take other nootropics, head to the gym
9AM-11AM: Hit the gym, eat a quick snack, head home
11AM-1PM: Modafinil will begin to peak
1PM-4PM: Continue working, consider re-dosing Modafinil if needed
Again, ultimately you will have to assess your own personal dosage, but most people find that 100-200mg is adequate for an entire day. Thanks!


----------

